# New Salt Creek froglet



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is a new froglet of mine that I had no idea was going to be. Always a nice surprise! It is a phone pic so it isn't the greatest quality.


----------



## JBuckway (Mar 15, 2012)

Congrats that's always a great day to find eggs or froglets!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I actually looked throughout the whole viv last night and found a second froglet. It is very cool finding them.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I love finding a new froglet because usually that means there are more to be found. It's great during the next week to suddenly find a second, third, fourth... unexpected froglet hopping around!
Bryan


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here are the 2 Saltcreek froglets that I have so far. They are amazing looking!


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

I am really getting into this locale.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

They are a great frog. Very beautiful and mine arevalways out except when they have tads. Then the female isn't normally in view. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mparrish74 (Feb 3, 2014)

any interest in selling the froglets?


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

PM sent Mparrish


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

It is always great as well when we can turn a simple "look what I did" post into a retail transaction.

Great job!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well he hasn't responded back. These guys are eating and growing like champs. These have great colors compared to a lot of other people's salty froglets. I like the metallic grey legs and red body contrast. A lot of others I have seen are all red. But to each their own.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is one of them through dirty glass. Gotten so big so fast.


----------



## Elsongha (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey TonyI25! Awesome little froglet! Just wondering... could you post a pic of your viv? I am building mine at the moment and eventually want to get a pair of Salt Creeks. Anyway, I think it would be helpful to see someone's viv who has had success. Thank you for posting!


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

It's actually really basic. I will take a pic here in a few. I'm going to redo some of my vivs once I move in a couple weeks.


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is their vivarium. It is very basic but they seem to like it.


----------



## Dr Christopher McHale (Apr 3, 2014)

if it works, it works!


----------

